# Which circular saw should I buy?



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Too many unanswered variables to be specific. 

What can you physically handle?
What use do you expect to have?
How hard do you plan to use one?
What is available to you?

Many more.


ED


----------



## amateurplumber (Mar 11, 2013)

I am strong enough to handle most any of them, I think. I want to use it to make basic cuts, maybe rebuild a deck, some framing. I dont plan to use it too frequently, so definitely not ever day. And not too hard at that. I think most all of them are available around here. I _do_ like good quality though.


----------



## Triboost (Oct 10, 2014)

Interested in this question too. +1 (with similar requirements). 

Might add that I don't mind if it's a bargain - as long as it's a real pleasure to use (some bargains are).


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Jump on CL and keep and eye out for a worm drive Skillsaw.

I have a Sears....POS. Part of the problem is to see what your doing, you need to be left handed.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most saws have the blade on the wrong side for a right handed user---like Ddawg mentioned--difficult to see your cut line.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you're right handed just make sure the blade is on the left side of the saw. 

A hundred bucks is a little light for new imo. For that I'd be looking for a used skill worm drive as mentioned. That saw is a very popular pawn shop item and should be pretty easy to find.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

What to buy for about $100? Nothing - save your money. I've used (and broken/worn out) a bunch of "bargain" circular saws, drills, screw guns, etc., both corded and cordless - and I'm just a DIYer. After killing a nearly-new Ryobi circular saw at the start of building my log house, I decided to buy only quality stuff. Except for my compound miter saw (Dewalt) and chain saw (Stihl), everything since has been Milwaukee.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I do agree about buying a quality circular saw---

My Skill worm drives are 'very experienced'--my favorite one must be 15 years old--might be older. the new one? I only bought that because someone swiped my second saw out of the truck---


----------



## ront02769 (Nov 28, 2008)

Milwaukee 7 1/4 tilt lock, 129 at HD and will last forever. Ron


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

Nothing lasts forever these days. Buy a good brand name you recognize. Look for something in the 15amp range with an electric brake.

Worm drives are great, but heavy and generally a little overkill for the average handyman.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

There is an article in the new edition of the FAMILY HANDYMAN magazine, about this, You might want to read it. 


ED


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My go to saw has been my Makita.
Nice thick aluminum platen unlike a cheap saw with a stamped metal.
The two I own have been used on job sites every day in the past and never even had to replace a brush or a switch.
Skip over gimmicks like a light or a lazar, I agree 15 amp.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Sep 26, 2014)

joecaption said:


> My go to saw has been my Makita.
> Nice thick aluminum platen unlike a cheap saw with a stamped metal.
> The two I own have been used on job sites every day in the past and never even had to replace a brush or a switch.
> Skip over gimmicks like a light or a lazar, I agree 15 amp.


Makita here as well. I got the 13amp and regret it but regardless the thing has never let me down. I have completely given up on all the gadgets and gimmicks they're adding to these things these days.

Laser? It's a circular saw being driven by my body. How accurate are they thinking we can get with this thing? It's not a gear driven table saw.

Light? How often will I be cutting lumber in the dark?

Inventing a muffler for them might be more interesting.

A good friend of mine once said "All saws are the same. A blade with a motor. They put them on different frames for different purposes. Bells and whistles won't make the finished product any better."


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I kind of agree with the sidewinder a worm would seem like overkill unless you're really using it about every day.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Overkill? Worm drive? Maybe. 

This is a classic example of price/performance. 

Yes, a regular non worm drive saw is cheaper and will do the job

But, for maybe 25% more in price you end up with a saw that is twice as good. 

Big item is the right handed view. 

Worm drive is also easier to control and get a straight line. Because it's longer you have more leverage to steer. And you hand is more in line with the direction of force. 

Lastly, don't forget the blade. You can get decent carbide blades for basic framing. If you want to make clean cuts on plywood the get a good blade....expect to pay $30 or more.


----------



## Triboost (Oct 10, 2014)

ddawg16 said:


> Jump on CL and keep and eye out for a worm drive Skillsaw.


Is this what people are talking about.... Skil SHD77M-RT 7-1/4 in. Magnesium Worm Drive Skilsaw?










I'm seeing it for $142 bucks from CPO Outlet (reconditioned). Might be worth the extra change if it's a keeper.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i also say makita. if your just a diyer a wormdrive is prob too much saw for you. price point wise if your looking for something less expensive get the makita 500knb its right around your price point,, the mg 500 version which joe mentions is about $40-50 more


currently i have both the mg500 and the regular wormdrive along with both the 6 1/2 and 7 1/4" cordless saws from makita.. all great saws which i use for specific tasks


----------



## amateurplumber (Mar 11, 2013)

Right now i'm between the Makita 5007F, the Dewalt DWE575SB, and the Milwaukee 6390-21. I like how the Makita is cheap, how the Milwaukee has the tiltable handle, and the Dewalt has the electrical brake (that's my favorite to be honest...safety is paramount). 

Whats the deal with magnesium? Is it just lighter or something?

Thanks!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes it's lighter. Worm saws are heavy, when you use one all day every day like in construction lighter is a good thing.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

amateurplumber said:


> Right now i'm between the Makita 5007F, the Dewalt DWE575SB, and the Milwaukee 6390-21. I like how the Makita is cheap, how the Milwaukee has the tiltable handle, and the Dewalt has the electrical brake (that's my favorite to be honest...safety is paramount).


Unless you're left handed I wouldn't want any of those saws. For me having to look over the top of the saw to see the blade is uncomfortable to say the least. 

Here's an example of a comparable saw to those you linked with (IMO) the blade on the correct side for a right handed user. 

http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-CS5-120-Volt-4-Inch-Circular/dp/B000WMDBIE


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

milwaukee makes the tilt lok with a left sided blade... the bosch blade gets less than great reviews though


----------



## mako1 (Jan 7, 2014)

This is a post that you would not think location makes adifference.I am in IL and we have some farm store here named Rural King.There are like 42 stores in 3 or 4 states so that's where the difference is.
Bought a 15A Millwaukee work drive saw there for $99.They had snap lock plugs on them and I think they were just not selling because of the different plug so they sold them out cheap. 
Changed one of my cords out to snap lock for this saw at a cost of $11.I think the saw retails for around $250 and it's a great saw that will last many years with daily use on the job.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

i had a first generation tilt lok from when milwaukee was its own company... pre TTI ownership who also owns rigid and ryobi.. it was better built than the current ones.. mine lasted 8 1/2 years on the jobsite.. most circ saws last an average of 3 years on the job


----------

